# Is there a speedcubing version of the "Tetris Effect"?



## 4Chan (Jun 1, 2011)

If you're unfamiliar with the Tetris Effect, it's basically when an activity has permeated into the other unrelated aspects of life.

For example, seeing COLL patterns in bathroom tiles.

Similar experiences anyone?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 1, 2011)

In my school, there's a few signs with "C/O '11". Immediately, I think COLL.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 1, 2011)

I always see signs similar to these and think of PLLs



Spoiler



T perm


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

There is a box in my gym with colored files in it, and it looks very similar to a cube. Noone else sees it except Eric and I.


----------



## Julian (Jun 1, 2011)

All the time, but nothing specific comes to mind.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2011)

I've dreamed of playing tetris, but not of playing with cubes.


----------



## Ewks (Jun 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I've dreamed of playing tetris, but not of playing with cubes.



I have. Sometimes when I'm trying to fall asleep I imagine myself solving a cube. It's a bit easier than with real cubes 'cause I make up the cases as I solve.


----------



## whauk (Jun 1, 2011)

there is a german word "loben". always when i see it in a text i read "lolben"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 1, 2011)

coincidentally I had a dream about cubing today, anyway, I see cubing patterns sometimes, usually it's on purpose though, for example my cell phone unlock code is an y perm, and my password for my computer is the memo I used for my bld personal record


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to play tetris attack a lot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_Attack

And then whenever I look at my skin, I would see faint yellow star, red heart and purple diamond blocks


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 1, 2011)

4Chan said:


> If you're unfamiliar with the Tetris Effect, it's basically when an activity has permeated into the other unrelated aspects of life.
> 
> For example, seeing COLL patterns in bathroom tiles.
> 
> Similar experiences anyone?



Mentioning bathroom tiles... 
We are Currently having our bathroom redone and there is a wierd patterned strip at about waist height, 1 of the tiles is upside down and the rest are the right way up, i mentioned it and i was instantly told no one would notice it ... well, erm, i just did... 

it being upside down is incredibly annoying to someone who memorises patterns...

i think it might have a COLL pattern on but i dont know any COLL's, however i do know some co-cp and it does look like the Y Perm - UF Good cp case


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 1, 2011)

The last four digits of my phone number are an L perm. It's also the password to my phone.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 1, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> I used to play tetris attack a lot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_Attack
> 
> And then whenever I look at my skin, I would see faint yellow star, red heart and purple diamond blocks


 
Such a good game. 0_0.

I didn't know anybody else would have actually known or liked the game. It's still one of my favorites. And I know what you mean about seeing the colors. I once played endless for 3.5 hours, and kept seeing blue triangles everywhere.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ewks said:


> I have. Sometimes when I'm trying to fall asleep I imagine myself solving a cube. It's a bit easier than with real cubes 'cause I make up the cases as I solve.


Sometimes I think about cubes, but I always give myself impossible cases and I get rather mad because the cube isn't solvable. So then I lol
Try another mental case and it looks normal but doesn't ever work.


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 1, 2011)

I sometimes see sunes sometimes, but actually not really anything else..


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 1, 2011)

On a related note, I use to (due to common playing) hear Pokemon GBC music when trying to sleep, as well as random 'cries' of different Pokemon.

The power of sound...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 1, 2011)

I see PLLs in Conway's Game of Life.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2011)

every time I poop, I think whether I should wipe sitting or standing.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 1, 2011)

I see cubes. *Everywhere*.
In geometry class, I'm always tracing lines over the platonic solids in order for them to appear like puzzles. 
Maybe that's why I suck at math.


----------



## JyH (Jun 1, 2011)

One time my teacher said "There is A and B. There is also the reverse of those, which are A' and B' (prime)", or something along those lines

Commutator!


----------



## Edward (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to hear the sound of my cubes when I was bored

Also seeing PLLs and Sunes in my textbooks


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 1, 2011)

My only cubing dream i ever had was when i broke the WR and then Waffo's avatar came, danced and then shot me.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 1, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> My only cubing dream i ever had was when i broke the WR and then Waffo's avatar came, danced and then shot me.


 
*^LOL*

_"I Came, I Danced, I Shot."_


----------



## RaresB (Jun 2, 2011)

omg the legendary 4chan where have u been


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 2, 2011)

I sometimes spell this kids name niklas instead of nicholas.


----------



## JyH (Jun 2, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> I sometimes spell this kids name niklas instead of nicholas.


 
Why are you writing his name in the first place?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 2, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> *^LOL*
> 
> _"I Came, I Danced, I Shot."_


 
lmfao

I also used to think about cubing while learning about 2x2/3x3 matrices in math class.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 2, 2011)

Every time I go to a competition, after I come home I keep swearing that I see cubers on the street. In reality it's just someone the looks sort of like a cuber I know, but I always wonder for a moment whether it's really that person or not.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> Why are you writing his name in the first place?


 
Some group projects you have to write your team members names.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2011)

I always see [wiki]OLL 9[/wiki] in random places. I can't think of any, but I know I do see it.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 2, 2011)

I see this and think of a sune. 



Spoiler


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 2, 2011)

IMG not loading.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuff like this reminds me of Tetris blocks:







Spoiler













That70sShowDude said:


> I always see signs similar to these and think of PLLs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
T-block...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 2, 2011)

I often find my fingers twitching as if they're performing algs.

For example, after practicing ELL for an hour straight, I noted later that my left ring finger (my M/M' finger) was twitching oddly.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahh, I just remembered another. My room is completely covered with posters. Well over 1,000. On the one section of my ceiling, every single last layer piece of OLL 46 (good C) is set up perfectly. For the pieces that aren't on the U layer, they are spaced out a little to show the difference.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 2, 2011)

This happens when I play FFR. A constant stream of arrows falls down, and my fingers twitch.


----------



## Enter (Jun 2, 2011)

I am 48 sec tetris 40 line sprinter and i have dreamed about tetris 
and I'm sub 13 sec avg with the 3x3x3 and I have newer dreamed about the cube


----------



## Carrot (Jun 2, 2011)

whauk said:


> there is a german word "loben". always when i see it in a text i read "lolben"


 
lolben! =D


----------



## tociva (Jun 2, 2011)

Hell yeah, there is a speedcubing version.  I see cube stuff everywhere.

There's this friterie that has these white lamps on the wall. They consist of nine lit squares aranged three by three. For everyone else, they're just like any other lamps in the world. For me, they're a white face of a Rubik's cube and I question myself where the rest of the cube is. 

At work, there were these boxes stacked on top of each other. There were two rows of nine boxes in each one, arranged 3 by 3 again. The third, upper row was not complete. There were only six boxes, and they were arranged like a sune!  For everyone else, there was nothing going on, but I sure saw a sune pattern in there!  I don't know if the person who arranged them that way did it unknowingly or intentionally. If it's the latter one, then that means there are other cubing addicts at work. 

Also, the gas pedal of my car has this squared texture, and I see a Rubik's cube in it all the time. 

So yeah, I sure think there's a speedcubing version of the tetris effect!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 2, 2011)

I can no longer read the word "party" properly...


----------

